# How to button a trench coat from Burberry - left or right side



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

I have this double breasted Burberry trench coat and wondering if any of the distinguished gentlemen would know the proper way to button it - should I close the buttons on the left or right? Also whats the shoulder flap for?

Thanks


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I button one on the inside on the left, and one or two on the outside on the right, then tie the belt (I don't use the buckle). Also, there is a button on the back for an expansion flap. Unless you are of the well-fed variety (or plan to be running with a long stride), keep this buttoned. 

Shoulder flaps allow the rain to roll off your shoulders and not collect. IIRC, they also provide some additional protection in driving rain. You'll note you can fold up (unfold?) a lapel and button it under one of the flaps.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

This is not a political comment. Left over Right


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

You button it the same way you button your shirts and single-breasted coats. You shouldn't even have to think about it since you're buttoning everything the same way.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Of Course, All These Gentlemen are correct, and a double breasted coat or jacket may be buttoned either way is most comfortable and convenient for you. Often there is an interior button supplied which indicates what the maker envisioned. This is not gospel, however, and you may do as you please. It may be that the way the coat or jacket hangs is more to your liking one way or the other for some reason, or just the mood you are in at the moment; doesn't matter. You may do either. Interior buttons may be moved as may exterior buttons if you wish. You may have an interior button installed on both sides if you like. It doesn't matter. You may also tuck the ends of the belt into the pockets, tie it, buckle it in front or behind, as may please you to do. These are civilian rules, and you have a great deal of latitude with a db coat. Some also come with an internal or external strap that may be detached and used to close the throat in harsh conditions. You may also throw it around your shoulders and wear it like a cape. And it helps to have a good hat, or a dozen or two, to go with the rest of the outfit.

Regards to all,
rudy


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I button one on the inside on the left, and one or two on the outside on the right, then tie the belt (I don't use the buckle). Also, there is a button on the back for an expansion flap. Unless you are of the well-fed variety (or plan to be running with a long stride), keep this buttoned.
> 
> *Shoulder flaps *allow the rain to roll off your shoulders and not collect. IIRC, they also provide some additional protection in driving rain. You'll note you can fold up (unfold?) a lapel and button it under one of the flaps.


Aren't they known as gun flaps as well? To provide extra padding against a rifle or shotgun butt.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> This is not a political comment. Left over Right


Might as well be :biggrin2:


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*N0 . . .*

. . . they're not "gun flaps." You may be thinking of the padded gun patches on hunting jackets, which are not flaps but sewn fully onto the coat's surface. If they were flaps, they'd shift and become an unreliable protection from recoil.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Supposedly, sailors on deck would reverse-button their peacoats to get better protection from the wind (depending on which way it blew). I wonder if the soldiers wearing trench coats did the same.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . they're not "gun flaps." You may be thinking of the padded gun patches on hunting jackets, which are not flaps but sewn fully onto the coat's surface. If they were flaps, they'd shift and become an unreliable protection from recoil.


Thing is I've noticed on many trench coats is that the buttoned flap is on the right side only, that's why I thought it was a gun flap.

Maybe a discrete place to hide one's concealed carry as well? 








...if it was a storm flap for protection from weather, surely there would be two of them, one on each side?

Didn't the very name "trench coat" come from the trenches and battlefields of WW1?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MikeDT said:


> Thing is I've noticed on many trench coats is that the buttoned flap is on the right side only, that's why I thought it was a gun flap.
> 
> Maybe a discrete place to hide one's concealed carry as well?
> 
> ...


It's only on one side because that's the side that's open. When the rain comes pouring down the storm flap prevents the rain from dripping down inside. That's another reason why it is only supposed to be button left over right and not both ways.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Mr. Matt S,
Of course you are also correct, but there are a greater variety of similar items on offer generally, which have different features that may also be popularly described as trench coats double breasted in construction which one may acquire. And different coats are different for reasons sufficient to their makers and designers at the time. One does not presume to disagree, but rather to acknowledge the greater range of possibilities available for the end user who may seek a commendable solution within means.
regards to you,
rudy


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

The flap is actually called a _Rain Flap_, and not a _Gun Flap_. Many people mistakenly call it a gun flap because of the side it is on and its position. Some very interesting assessments of how it could be used (recoil-absorber for a rifle, concealment for a pistol) have been proffered, but are nothing more than conjecture that do not hold up to either history or scrutiny.

Instead, the flap is created so that it covers the top of the left side of the coat and left lapel when buttoned to provide protection from rain (as indicated in MikeDT's picture above). This explains the button on the right side of the jacket to which the rain flap is normally buttoned as well as that additional button on the left lapel to which the rain flap may be buttoned when concerned that rain could seep in through the top of the lapel when fully fastened.

Therefore, while it is indeed possible to fasten the trench coat either right over left or left over right, the intent for men was to fasten left over right as that would provide the greatest protection. Notice that on women's trench coats, the rain flap is on the left side, as women would normally fasten right over left.


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> ...if it was a storm flap for protection from weather, surely there would be two of them, one on each side?


No. It is only needed on the side that would be exposed to the elements. If you look at your picture, the rain flap covers where the left lapel would have an opening to the falling rain above. The left side has no such opening, unless you button the lapels right over left. In that situation, the rain flap on the right will provide no protection for the opening now created on the left.



MikeDT said:


> Didn't the very name "trench coat" come from the trenches and battlefields of WW1?


Yes.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Men button left over right, women button right over left.


----------

